# It's That Time of Year-Dumpster Diving!



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (May 12, 2019)

*Reminder: the college year is ending and students moving out! Time to hit the college neighborhoods and start dumpster diving! 
Look for stuff to sell or find things for your next road trip! *


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (May 12, 2019)

Here's my finds so far!
A military backpack with no frame or shoulder straps, writing pens, forks & spoons, two cell phone chargers (they work!) AAA batteries, toilet paper, aluminum foil, can of beans, ramen noodles, bath soap, dish soap, DVDs and a black carrying bag. All found around the University of Milwaukee Wisconsin UWM


----------



## Anagor (May 13, 2019)

Best single find I and a frirend of mine had was a bunch of stuff just outside of an apartment building.

I don't know for sure it was from students, but I guess so cause of the timing and the kind of stuff. Lot's of half used spicery and sauces (still long before the "best before" date) of chinese origin (so I assume they were Chinese students), cutlery, bowls and plates, a pair of skinny black jeans (I was really happy about those), a kettle, kitchen knives and other bits and pieces. All together a clothes basket full of stuff.

We brought all to the squat we were staying in at the time. Was really welcomed there. I only took the jeans for myself, cause I needed some better pants.


----------



## iamwhatiam (May 13, 2019)

Oh hell yeah...thanks for the reminder. Spending tomorrow night on the boat in Bellingham to get some cleaning/organizing done and this seems like a good activity for the day as there's a university in town.


----------

